
Unreal Engine 4.18 Released - erikbye
https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/blog/unreal-engine-4-18-released
======
erikbye
New: Visual Studio Code Supported on Windows, Mac and Linux

You can now use Visual Studio Code to write code on all UE4 host platforms. To
use it, select "Visual Studio Code" as your preferred IDE from the editor
preferences dialog, or add the -vscode argument when generating project files
on the command line. All platforms are also required to have the .NET Core 2.0
runtimes installed, which can be obtained from the Microsoft .NET Core website
.

To use Visual Studio Code to build and debug all project types, some
additional extensions are required. On all platforms, make sure the Microsoft
C/C++ extension, and the C# extension are installed. On Linux and Mac, the
"Mono Debug" extension is required to debug C# projects, and the “LLDB
Debugger” extension is required to debug C++ projects.

